# Old Missouri homestead for sale



## Waiting Falcon

The original house has been remodeled but still shows the strength
of the oak timbers. There has been a newly updated kitchen, new larger amp panel box some fresh paint and the rest is up to you.
There are 2 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath mudroom that could be used for what ever.
Large laundry room. 


The old barn is still full of homesteaders tools from the previous century, old hand tools, old American made steel, and so much more. Old horse drawn equip.All stay with the farm.

Old fashioned roses , jonquils, lilacs , an ancient apricot tree, young apple, and pear trees planted last year.

A wood lot that has enough wood for years may also have marketable timber.
If you love working in the woods this will be your dream.

This is a truly beautiful place that will clutch at your heart.

Of the 4.13 acres it is about half woods half open. $45000


----------



## Worknman

Price??


----------



## Waiting Falcon

Sorry the price has been added now.
But it is $45000


----------



## Worknman

Thanks....


----------



## Levsmom

where in missouri is your property located?


----------



## Waiting Falcon

45 minutes north of Springfield 2+ hours south east of KC


----------



## oth47

I love that pumphouse..


----------



## BobbyB

I wish that was on a few more acres, we'd be driving up for as look see.


----------



## mamato3

This looks so pretty wish real estate around here was as cheep and pretty as it is there.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

<G> That pump house....is the cellar! It is probably well over 100 years olld and quite large.
This place is only 4 acres , but there is land down and across the road that is for sale -don't know what she wants for it, maybe as much as 35 acres.
But yes this is a beautiful place.


----------



## reneeearle

what is the area like? How far from the closest town? job opportunities?


----------



## Waiting Falcon

1 1/2 miles to Humansville, about 15 to Bolivar, 45 min. to Springfield. 
Don't know about the Bolivar job market but there are plenty of jobs in Springfield.
https://www.missouricareersource.com/mcs/mcs/default.seek

This area is very quiet. There are Amish stores- discount grocery , discount produce, bulk foods, variety, wood working, jellies etc, and a nursery. 
The town of Humansville has a hardware store, medical clinic, grocery, $store, pawn shop, Mill street Market which is geared for survivalist, newspaper office, library, barber shop plus more . Has a greasy spoon, family type and Polk Salad Annies for good food and excellent service. Each place has its own crowd- good place to go for early morning chatter. 
There are lakes here for pleasure and great fishing, Pomme de Terre is about 15 min, Stockton maybe 20-25 min depending what part you go to. Truman 25-30 mn, Lake of the Ozarks 30-40min.
There is a huge cheese store 15 min away.
Lots of woods and then open fields, lots of wildlife, deer, turkey, squirrels, foxes, coyotes , 
Anything else you need to know?


----------



## reneeearle

interested in a land contract?


----------



## Waiting Falcon

Sorry, no


----------



## elliemaeg

Still for Sale?


----------



## Madame

Zoning?


----------



## grannyclampett

It's beautiful! Why are you leaving?


----------



## Waiting Falcon

There is no zoning

There is at present a gentleman working on financing.
Anybody that does not have the cash certainly needs 
some good answers for the bank.

Yes this is probably one of the most beautiful places around. The more I do to it the more beautiful it grows.

I am leaving because of my health. If I stay here I will do things I am not capable of doing. It either needs a very strong woman or a man to do the work.
I have been a super woman for too long and my health has failed me.


----------



## frogmammy

You know, I have been looking at your place for some time. I am loosely familiar with the area...have passed through Humansville a few times, and my daughter lives maybe 45 minutes away. Stockton Lake isn't far, either. As you say, the area is lovely, and peaceful....feels like "home". I really, really like your homestead and I KNOW it will be an EXCELLENT home for someone.

Unfortunately, I'm 65 and would find myself in the same situation you are.

Anyone interested, this would be a GREAT place to live and raise children.

Mon


----------



## big rockpile

There is a huge Scrape Metal Yard there,place to make extra $$.Plus Bolivar has a pretty good Hospital.

Plus just South of me 

big rockpile


----------

